# What the shit?!?  Guaiacol...



## Trump40 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just about to get into brewing up some formulas using Guaiacol and then i found this...
Acute toxicity of guaiacol administe... [Proc West Pharmacol Soc. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI

Basically, this study says just say no!  
I personally like the smokey, hickery taste of guaiacol and expectorant...why not, sounds good.  
I've heard it numbs injection pain, all kinds of good shit not to mention it holds high concentration formulas....

So what's the deal...
I wasnt able to find any scientific studies saying it's completely harmless and breaksdown safely in the body but people are using and making gear with this stuff for plenty time???

The goal is to Brew tren ace and Mast P @ 150 or 200mg/ml
Can't use EO...

Anybody got any real insight on that one???


----------



## Trump40 (Mar 4, 2014)

Painful - guaiacol, med, ointment, grains, treatment, acute and equal

Found that.  Sounds ancient but what the hell.
Makes it sound like the perfect blender.
"Equal to cocahina in numbing..."
Well damn.  Let's go high concentrations.

Little surprised though no body has anything to say about guaiacol...


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 5, 2014)

Good info. I think IB and maybe nuclear will be here shortly to chime in.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Iv not read that link but its not 'new news' I think any chemical/solvent will likely have unwanted side effects. That's why you use the min possible to achieve what you need.

I read that high guaiacol can effect CNS function after injection so can temporary make you feel weaker.

Just way up the pro's and con's

Also a lot use guaiacol and over all its fine to use, same as eo, just don't over use it, if you need it then use it at the lowest dose, if you don't need it and can get away with lower concentration gear and more jabs then do that.

Things I use guaiacol with are like fast acting orals pre-wo so its only 0.5-1ml total injection which is anadrol or winstrol but iv dropped them now for dbol which is 100mg/ml so only need 0.5ml pre-wo and the guaiacol is about 15-20% off the top of my head so its dose is minute, compared to the anadrol I made which was 75mg/ml 40% guaiacol which was 1ml pre-wo. I now use oral suspension for anadrol, winstrol, anavar etc. High melting point orals sting like a b1tch and need stupid levels of guaiacol which Imo are not werth it, oral use Is just as good minus the guaiacol.


----------



## Trump40 (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Iv not read that link but its not 'new news' I think any chemical/solvent will likely have unwanted side effects. That's why you use the min possible to achieve what you need.
> 
> I read that high guaiacol can effect CNS function after injection so can temporary make you feel weaker.
> 
> ...




That makes sense. 
I want to brew up Tren Ace and Mast Prop @ 200mg/ml (not a blend).
I know tren is pretty easy, i could probably get it to hold with just 2% ba and 15-20%BB but 
was thinking that 2%BA, 10%BB and 10-15% Guaiacol would be a nice formula for both.  
That puts my daily pin @ 1.25cc.  and leaves room if i wanna add more.
(75mg tren 75mg mast 50mg test ED)
100mg 100mg 50mg = 1.5cc

How's those formulas lookin??
Higher bb%?
:action-smiley-041:


----------

